# Post Pictures with your animal!



## MindySue (Mar 9, 2007)

no one probably wants to do this but i do! post pictures of you and your cat/dog/whatever. here is me and my kitty, jack.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no one probably wants to do this but i do! post pictures of you and your cat/dog/whatever. here is me and my kitty, jack.
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/IMG_3860.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/IMG_3848.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/IMG_3858.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/IMG_3853.jpg

I will see if i can find any with me in it....might just be the dog or cats.
Btw, i have a black&amp;white cat and all black cat so I am going to need your to complete my fur baby family...LMAO....your cat is beautiful and has the most beautiful eyes!!!

This is Bear my tuxedo cat and Coal our black lab...






This is Diesel my all black kitty (mammas boy)






This is Coal our Black Lab






This is Oscar....only comes out when he's hungry or HE wants love. We rescued him as a kitten but at 2yrs. old still skittish....love him anyway






BTW...we call him Oscar because he eats like anything &amp; he looks like a grouch!!!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 9, 2007)

i have a black cat and an orange cat as well! but the white one is my fave, heh, im a little biased..but hes the friendliest! i love how good the black and white cat look together side by side


----------



## Saje (Mar 9, 2007)

Aw I wish! This thread will make me die of jealousy as I cannot have animals in the place I reside right now. But I am moving as soon as I graduate and buying/adopting myself a cat and a dog!


----------



## SumthinSweet85 (Mar 9, 2007)

Here's a really dark picture





And here is one of him in his hoody


----------



## Aprill (Mar 9, 2007)

Aww cute pets, I dont have any unless you count stuffed animals, lol


----------



## wendy29 (Mar 9, 2007)

Here is my baby Choo. (after Jimmy choo as you know) I adopted her when she was 6 months old, now she is going to be 3 in May. she has one olive green eye and yellow one


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 9, 2007)

So Cute i'll have to try to find one of my dog Snuggles, she's a AKC Shih-tzu!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aw I wish! This thread will make me die of jealousy as I cannot have animals in the place I reside right now. But I am moving as soon as I graduate and buying/adopting myself a cat and a dog! Awww I bet you can't wait to adopt!!! All my babies are rescued. My Black Lab Coal was in a "kill shelter"....can you imagine???? Best dog I have ever had. My one cat we found on a mouse sticky pad as a baby.....and my little baby Diesel (all black) he was a feral cat and you would never know it. He plays fetch better than my Lab....lol


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 9, 2007)

I have three cats and 1 dog.. Your white cats are beautiful, my white cat Romeo died July 2005. He had one blue eye and 1 green eye...


----------



## MindySue (Mar 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *wendy29* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is my baby Choo. (after Jimmy choo as you know) I adopted her when she was 6 months old, now she is going to be 3 in May. she has one olive green eye and yellow one she reminds me of jack! so cute


----------



## Saje (Mar 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JessyAnn74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awww I bet you can't wait to adopt!!! All my babies are rescued. My Black Lab Coal was in a "kill shelter"....can you imagine???? Best dog I have ever had. My one cat we found on a mouse sticky pad as a baby.....and my little baby Diesel (all black) he was a feral cat and you would never know it. He plays fetch better than my Lab....lol Yes I cant... Q_Q its so bad when I walk into those adoption areas at the mall. I look so pathetic walking around being jealous that some lucky person will take them home and not me. 
My heart is officially set in adopting after watching all those animal cop shows on animal planet. &lt;3

Your fur-babies sound amazing! I love this thread! More people should post!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 10, 2007)

uhh yeah i think they should, i want to see peoples animals!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 10, 2007)

I know we have quite a few muters who have animals. Cats, dogs, birds...etc

I love looking at the pics!!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't have any pics of me and Odin, but here's one of my pup!






Oh and it's his gotcha day tomorrow! It'll be 2 years since we got him


----------



## MindySue (Mar 10, 2007)

that makes me cold heh


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 10, 2007)

The one with the collar is mine, his name is Chico.

The other one you can barely see in pink is my little sister's dog, her name is Princess.

The one with me is with my sister's dog on Christmas.

Then finally, Chico showing his goods. Ha.


----------



## susanks1 (Mar 10, 2007)

This is my cat Chelsea. She is 14 years old. I got her when she was 4 weeks old.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The one with the collar is mine, his name is Chico.The other one you can barely see in pink is my little sister's dog, her name is Princess.

The one with me is with my sister's dog on Christmas.

Then finally, Chico showing his goods. Ha.

awwwwwwwww!

Originally Posted by *susanks1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is my cat Chelsea. She is 14 years old. I got her when she was 4 weeks old. cute, i love hearing stories about owners having their pets for many years. ive had my other cat for most of my life, got him when i was in 3rd grade and now im graduating.


----------



## Saje (Mar 10, 2007)

Odin is adorable! Happy Gotcha day to him!

All the animals here are so cute! More pics and more stories too!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Odin is adorable! Happy Gotcha day to him!
All the animals here are so cute! More pics and more stories too!

it's cute how much you are jealous! but sad


----------



## Saje (Mar 10, 2007)

lol I know. I'm projecting my desires to what you guys already have :


----------



## MindySue (Mar 10, 2007)

maybe you should go direct people here






heh, well, for your sake i hope more people post!

but im going to bed! come on people! post!!

night!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 10, 2007)

i'm posting some of my cat's pics. i don't have many on my computer, so here's a few:






my cat hates water but loves the towels













that's my dad's computer

(lol, the scanner is the usual place where you can find my cat after we used the hoover)


----------



## earthtonez (Mar 10, 2007)

Here is my diva kitty Muki.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 10, 2007)

awww! both you guys cats are adorable


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 10, 2007)

you all have cute pets, none for me never really been a pet person


----------



## jenfer (Mar 10, 2007)

Awww... my fav subject.





I have a 3 year old shaded-red/wild boar smooth mini dachshund. She is my pride and joy. She LOVES to eat and love doing agility. Don't get fool by her height, she is really good in jumping, weaving and going in tunnel and stuff.










This was like 2 weeks ago at the park.






She LOVES to eat. haha. Here my friend shared her empty yogert cup with her and Gigi helped her to clean every last bit.






Isn't she gorgeous?



She usually wear a coat in the winter because of her short coat... otherwise she would shake shake shake.

Hope you enjoy the pics of my little girl. I got a few more in my profile.


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 10, 2007)

AWW! These babies are melting my heart!

This is Dutchess aka Dutch Boy. He's my angel.





Attachment 31276Attachment 31277


----------



## MindySue (Mar 10, 2007)

heh shes cute!


----------



## shivs (Mar 10, 2007)

i got one of me and Peshie! yay:

(i have no makeup and im in my saturday morning attire, sorry dears)











here she is as a baby


----------



## MindySue (Mar 10, 2007)

aw! cats make me happy

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif AWW! These babies are melting my heart!
This is Dutchess aka Dutch Boy. He's my angel.





Attachment 31276Attachment 31277

cutie!

Originally Posted by *shivs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dont have pictures WITH peshie but here are some OF her:
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y14...x/IMG_0016.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y14...icture1515.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y14...Picture3-1.jpg

here she is as a baby

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y14...x/AR000402.jpg

adorable


----------



## earthtonez (Mar 10, 2007)

I love cats! These pets are just adorable.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 10, 2007)

First pic is my boyfriend &amp; my little boy. Second pic is me &amp; the little devil =D


----------



## MindySue (Mar 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *crazy13eautiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif First pic is my boyfriend &amp; my little boy. Second pic is me &amp; the little devil =D im not a big fan of dogs, but cute!
as long as we are posting just pictures of our animals, here are some good ones of mine! sorry guys but i have SO many..im more than in love with my cat!






first pic i ever took of my baby.. but now hes all grown up





















jack as a baby! he was so cute.. always napping in the most random places. now he just sticks to my bed.









with those ears he looks like yoda!

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20/paperlanterns_/jacksale.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20/paperlanterns_/IMG_0433.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20/paperlanterns_/IMG_0417.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20/paperlanterns_/IMG_1776-1.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20/paperlanterns_/IMG_1763.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20/paperlanterns_/IMG_1775.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20/paperlanterns_/IMG_1772.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20/paperlanterns_/IMG_0442.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20/paperlanterns_/IMG_0444.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20/paperlanterns_/IMG_3579.png


----------



## shivs (Mar 10, 2007)

he is SO beautiful

and insightful looking!

and curious

i LOVE CATS

and i love talking about them

i could go on FOR HOURS

when did you get him/her


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't have any pictures of me with the dog. But here is Crunchie doing what labs do best.


----------



## shivs (Mar 10, 2007)

hes adorable


----------



## MindySue (Mar 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *shivs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif he is SO beautifuland insightful looking!

and curious

i LOVE CATS

and i love talking about them

i could go on FOR HOURS

when did you get him/her

LOL cute you sound like me. He's not quite two, his birthday is in may!
here are some pics of my other cats! yes, i favor my white one..but hes just friendlier and he loves me most!


























(lol! ew..he was drinking from the toilet..AGAIN.)






the orange one is actually my sisters cat..and this is the first cat i ever got..mikey..hes almost as old as me!











and for the finale..this is milo my sisters cat, shaved!! (yeah it was mean..poor kitty, he had knots ALL throughout his fur..that were hurting him)


----------



## Shelley (Mar 11, 2007)

Here is my budgie/parakeet Ember. I do not have any pics of Ember and I.






One of my betta's. His name is Kalea






Kalea wanting to beat up the camera..






And my other betta. His name is Kahuna. He is quite shy..


----------



## malina (Mar 11, 2007)

This is the only picture I have of me and my dog and it's really blurry! I took it with my phone and it was hard getting her to sit still.







Her name is Reesey and she is a chocolate and tan Min Pin. She will be two years old on May 1st.

Reesey sleeping:






When she was ten weeks old!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *malina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is the only picture I have of my and my dog and it's really blurry! I took it with my phone and it was hard getting her to sit still.
http://www.oniva.com/upload/116/IMG00045[1].JPG

Her name is Reesey and she is a chocolate and tan Min Pin. She will be two years old on May 1st.

Reesey sleeping:

http://www.oniva.com/upload/116/rees...ng_cropped.JPG

When she was ten weeks old!

http://www.oniva.com/upload/116/Reesey-4.jpg

omg! adorable

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is my budgie/parakeet Ember. I do not have any pics of Ember and I.
http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/6...ewsept1xv0.jpg

One of my betta's. His name is Kalea

http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/295/kalea1mm5.jpg

Kalea wanting to beat up the camera..

http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/5...gatfishoj7.jpg

And my other betta. His name is Kahuna. He is quite shy..

http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/1...wbetta1sx0.jpg

pretty coloring of your bird, i love yellow


----------



## Jesskaa (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont have any of me with my pets, but very cute all of you!


----------



## MandyPandy (Mar 11, 2007)

This is Daisy. She's a smoke persian. My mom says she looks like a cat from another planet





Attachment 31286


----------



## MindySue (Mar 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MandyPandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is Daisy. She's a smoke persian. My mom says she looks like a cat from another planet




Attachment 31286

omg haha what an odd looking cat..but i love her! shes so cute


----------



## magosienne (Mar 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MandyPandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is Daisy. She's a smoke persian. My mom says she looks like a cat from another planet




Attachment 31286

made me think of the cute little bears in Star Wars episode 6



mine is always sleeping on my bed ^^Â°. i wanted to show how little she used to be. here's one of our holidays when she was 1 year old. we had to keep her attached because of an unfriendly cat in the neighbourhood.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif made me think of the cute little bears in Star Wars episode 6



mine is always sleeping on my bed ^^Â°. i wanted to show how little she used to be. here's one of our holidays when she was 1 year old. we had to keep her attached because of an unfriendly cat in the neighbourhood.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...vacs200341.jpg

i love the coloring of your kitty


----------



## magosienne (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks !! she has 3 colors, white, pale brown and dark brown. she has patches on her (not only on the head), and on her tail there's rings. lol, i always say she has the tail of a racoon ^^


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 11, 2007)

These are of me and my baby boy Versace.


----------



## vickih (Mar 11, 2007)

oh.my.god. i'm in love

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't have any pictures of me with the dog. But here is Crunchie doing what labs do best.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...sc/fotd396.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...c/102_0511.jpg


----------



## yupyupme (Mar 11, 2007)

she do not want to show her face and she do not let me show mine!






all your animals are adorable.&lt;3


----------



## triggerfingerxx (Mar 11, 2007)

Aww. All of your dogs are so adorable, only if my dog was as cute...lol.


----------



## Greenrose (Mar 11, 2007)

I couldn't find any picture of me and my bupster but here is one of him doing his favorite thing.


----------



## triggerfingerxx (Mar 11, 2007)

Aww. How cute. What kind of dog is that?


----------



## Greenrose (Mar 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *triggerfingerxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww. How cute. What kind of dog is that? he's a cockapoo.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *yupyupme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c287/snowandsun/DSC0000112222.jpg she do not want to show her face and she do not let me show mine!





all your animals are adorable.&lt;3

omg! love her and i dont even like dogs





Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These are of me and my baby boy Versace.http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d2...8/IMG_1652.jpg

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d2...8/IMG_1672.jpg

aw!!! you two look cute


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im not a big fan of dogs, but cute!
as long as we are posting just pictures of our animals, here are some good ones of mine! sorry guys but i have SO many..im more than in love with my cat!

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20.../jacksmall.png

first pic i ever took of my baby.. but now hes all grown up

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...tyfansmall.jpg

jack as a baby! he was so cute.. always napping in the most random places. now he just sticks to my bed.

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...ackbasket2.jpg

with those ears he looks like yoda!

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/jacksale.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/IMG_0433.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/IMG_0417.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...IMG_1776-1.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/IMG_1763.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/IMG_1775.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/IMG_1772.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/IMG_0442.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/IMG_0444.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/IMG_3579.png

Awww you have taken so many awesome pics of your cat! He's a cutie. The pic of him trying to eat that branch is so funny!


----------



## KimC2005 (Mar 17, 2007)

Here's my doggy! She will be 8 soon! I love her to pieces!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 18, 2007)

yay!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 18, 2007)

hellomindy, your white cat is sooo cute! he has the most beautiful blue eyes

heres a pic of the kitten I just brought home a couple days ago! He is 6 weeks old and we havent decided if we are calling him Twitch or Spazz yet, he twitches when he sleeps. I just took pictures today of me and him together so I dont have them yet but maybe I will post them later on.






I actually met him 2 hours after he was born, my realy good friends, their cats had kittens and now I have him



He is an awesome kitten


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 18, 2007)

This is Diamond and she's a collie mix. Originally I was only supposed to foster her for a bit until someone decides to adopt her, but here she is living with us instead


----------



## MindySue (Mar 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hellomindy, your white cat is sooo cute! he has the most beautiful blue eyes
heres a pic of the kitten I just brought home a couple days ago! He is 6 weeks old and we havent decided if we are calling him Twitch or Spazz yet, he twitches when he sleeps. I just took pictures today of me and him together so I dont have them yet but maybe I will post them later on.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...1173410316.jpg

I actually met him 2 hours after he was born, my realy good friends, their cats had kittens and now I have him



He is an awesome kitten

hes quite adorable





Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is Diamond and she's a collie mix. Originally I was only supposed to foster her for a bit until someone decides to adopt her, but here she is living with us instead




http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...20/Ebay045.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3.../diamond-1.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3.../diamondme.jpg

cute


----------



## Pukai (Mar 19, 2007)

Those sound like Hawaiian names, are you from Hawaii?


----------



## jessimau (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok, these are pretty old, but I love Angie's "baby pictures" so I have to share! These were taken not long after we brought her home from the shelter in '95 (almost exactly 12 years ago!). So I guess she's just a couple/few months in these pics and I'm 14. Wow, that's weird! The last one is how she looks now.


----------



## Leony (Mar 19, 2007)

Awww, cute thread! Here's me with my Dachs, MAC aka Maxie And Chantie LOL.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 19, 2007)

cute dogs Leony


----------



## Leony (Mar 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif cute dogs Leony



Thanks magosienne


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 19, 2007)

Aaaw, I love all your cute pet pictures! We have 4 cats, but I don't think I have pictures of all of them in my computer. Here are two of them though:


----------



## MindySue (Mar 26, 2007)

wicked cute guys!!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 26, 2007)

I love looking at all the cute animals in this thread. I love the pics when they're babies too!!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 27, 2007)

how cute ! i love the first pic Karen, my cat does that too, lol.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 31, 2007)

i want to see more animals! lol


----------



## magosienne (Mar 31, 2007)

well, here's pics of my cat, on the microwave.






(don't pay attention to the clock, it's not working, lol it was taken around 1pm).






give me that damn camera !!! grrr





Edit : wow, big pics.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, here's pics of my cat, on the microwave.
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...microwave1.JPG

(don't pay attention to the clock, it's not working, lol it was taken around 1pm).

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...8-DSC00068.JPG

give me that damn camera !!! grrr





Edit : wow, big pics.

sooo cute i can see why you love your kitty so much


----------



## magosienne (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah, everybody's fond of her, even our friends and my brother's girlfriend. she always do funny positions and she has a soft fur


----------



## Mediterranean (Apr 6, 2007)

my puppy senza - she's an alaskan malamute (5 months)
















my pony Millar...(competition name is Finkley Alex






Also have another three ponies I look after, Jenna, Amber and Bridie and a black and white long hair cat called Merlin!

These were my other two cats, one got a hereditory kidney disease and was put down (the black and white one - noo) and the tabby (oaki) was hit by a car a few days later, they were totally infatuated with each other and we think he couldn't go on without her.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 6, 2007)

cuteeee


----------



## magosienne (Apr 6, 2007)

cuuuute ! i love those dogs, too bad we live in town, my brother and i wanted one when we were kids.

i'm sorry to hear about your cats.


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 6, 2007)

Heres Hyphy! mY 2 years old mix lab! hahah hes so playful and very curious dog...love him!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 9, 2007)

i love it each time someone posts their animals! i wan to keep this thread going forever, haha.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 11, 2007)

Here are a few I took today of Jack. I ADORE him!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 11, 2007)

he's so cute ! (i love your e/s on the first pic btw




) but i think i prefer your black cat.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif he's so cute ! (i love your e/s on the first pic btw



) but i think i prefer your black cat. lol, hes a grouchy old man. (my black one) thanks about the e/s


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 11, 2007)

cute pics. I have no pets!


----------



## gina2328 (Apr 11, 2007)

I took a photo tonight with the computer on my Mac. The quality is not that great, but it gives you an idea. Phoenix is my favorite cat of my 3 cats. In the pic, he looks like a devil cat, but he is a sweetie, lol. He has blue eyes too, but they are dark blue.

I am in love with Jack. I think I want a white cat someday.


----------



## ivette (Apr 12, 2007)

you all have adorable pets


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 12, 2007)

Heres my guinea pigs;;; The long haired one is ramone and the white one is mater.

I adopted them from a guinea pig rescue center in my state. I have 2 other ones but no pics.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 12, 2007)

heres a better pic of my long haired guinea pig


----------



## MindySue (Apr 12, 2007)

aww cuties


----------



## magosienne (Apr 12, 2007)

cute !!


----------



## gina2328 (Apr 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cynpat2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heres my guinea pigs;;; The long haired one is ramone and the white one is mater.I adopted them from a guinea pig rescue center in my state. I have 2 other ones but no pics.

They are really cute! I have heard guinea pigs make great pets. How do they get along with your cat? Do they always stay in a cage away from the cat? Or in separate rooms? Do you let them out? How long can they stay out of a cage? Do they hide if they are let out of a cage or get lost? Does your cat ever bother the guinea pigs?


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gina2328* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They are really cute! I have heard guinea pigs make great pets. How do they get along with your cat? Do they always stay in a cage away from the cat? Or in separate rooms? Do you let them out? How long can they stay out of a cage? Do they hide if they are let out of a cage or get lost? Does your cat ever bother the guinea pigs? Actually its strange because ive got 4 guinea pigs my hubby has 4 cats and my daughter has a hamster and they all get along really well, the only time the cats stick their paws in the guinea pigs cages is when I give them fresh veggies.And they sometimes will swipe some but they dont eat it.

I let them out of their cage about an hour a day. The guinea pigs actually chase the cats. Its so funny.

Im having somewhat of a problem with the greyish white one with pink eyes. I got him from an animal shelter and before he got there I think he was mistreated, he is soooo skittish and scared so he gets alot of extra love, the lady said the original owners got him to feed him to a snake.



But sometimes when you pet him hell shiver a little, he trusts nobody and it makes me so sad that someone would do that to him and I keep wondering what they did to him, but I dont really want to know. Its heartbreaking enough seeing him so scared. I love all my piggies but hes extra special.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cynpat2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually its strange because ive got 4 guinea pigs my hubby has 4 cats and my daughter has a hamster and they all get along really well, the only time the cats stick their paws in the guinea pigs cages is when I give them fresh veggies.And they sometimes will swipe some but they dont eat it.

I let them out of their cage about an hour a day. The guinea pigs actually chase the cats. Its so funny.

Im having somewhat of a problem with the greyish white one with pink eyes. I got him from an animal shelter and before he got there I think he was mistreated, he is soooo skittish and scared so he gets alot of extra love, the lady said the original owners got him to feed him to a snake.



But sometimes when you pet him hell shiver a little, he trusts nobody and it makes me so sad that someone would do that to him and I keep wondering what they did to him, but I dont really want to know. Its heartbreaking enough seeing him so scared. I love all my piggies but hes extra special.

Thats a cute story, im so glad you're taking good care of him.


----------



## gina2328 (Apr 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cynpat2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually its strange because ive got 4 guinea pigs my hubby has 4 cats and my daughter has a hamster and they all get along really well, the only time the cats stick their paws in the guinea pigs cages is when I give them fresh veggies.And they sometimes will swipe some but they dont eat it.

I let them out of their cage about an hour a day. The guinea pigs actually chase the cats. Its so funny.

Im having somewhat of a problem with the greyish white one with pink eyes. I got him from an animal shelter and before he got there I think he was mistreated, he is soooo skittish and scared so he gets alot of extra love, the lady said the original owners got him to feed him to a snake.



But sometimes when you pet him hell shiver a little, he trusts nobody and it makes me so sad that someone would do that to him and I keep wondering what they did to him, but I dont really want to know. Its heartbreaking enough seeing him so scared. I love all my piggies but hes extra special.

Feed him to a snake! Good lord, well thank goodness he has a good home. Well, maybe I might look into guinea pigs. I'll have to convince my husband though. He thinks we have too many animals. I think we have too few.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gina2328* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Feed him to a snake! Good lord, well thank goodness he has a good home. Well, maybe I might look into guinea pigs. I'll have to convince my husband though. He thinks we have too many animals. I think we have too few.



Yeah thats what the lady said, they were going to feed him to a snake. But the snake refused him .People never cease to amaze me sometimes.



Hes such a sweet gentle soul. Ive finally got him to nuzzle up to my neck when im holding him. Thats how he feels secure, but the way he acts they did more than try to feed him to a snake.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 11, 2007)

Oops! My search button didn't work and I started another one like this. Sorry



Anyways, I don't have pics with my babe, but I do have some of him. I also have a turtle, but she's always hiding behind the rocks in her tank and I can' take pics





Attachment 33997

Attachment 33998

Attachment 33999

Attachment 34000

Attachment 34001


----------



## Saja (Jun 11, 2007)

This is my baby, her name is Jake. Shes an 8 year old Beagle/springer spaniel mix. She hates getting her pic taken, so you have to sneak up on her.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 11, 2007)

lol, my cousin's turtle used to do that too. it's been a while since i haven't posted pics of my cat. here are some.

the blue blanket was supposed to protect the other under from cat hair





and here's my cat in the living room. first you can notice how stupidly the archite chose small windows so we don't have much light in the apartment. lol then you can notice how cool my cat is ^^


----------



## magosienne (Jun 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is my baby, her name is Jake. Shes an 8 year old Beagle/springer spaniel mix. She hates getting her pic taken, so you have to sneak up on her. she looks adorable !!


----------



## Shelley (Jun 11, 2007)

They are all so cute!



I made a collage of my budgie/parakeet Ember and my two betta fish; Kalea and Kahuna.


----------



## krazykid90 (Jun 11, 2007)

When I find my digital camera I'll take pics of my 3 other snails and my kitty


----------



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

lmao i have no idea what im looking at but it looks scary


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lmao i have no idea what im looking at but it looks scary



hahaha, im sitting here trying to figure out that is!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

i have been too, she said she had snails but i dont see a snail..LOL


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah i know.. im not seeing a snail.. idk what im seeing. haha.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah it's kinda freaking me out...big time


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 12, 2007)

I know its really weird.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

eek. i gotta stop looking lol


----------



## nics1972 (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no one probably wants to do this but i do! post pictures of you and your cat/dog/whatever. here is me and my kitty, jack.
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/IMG_3860.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/IMG_3848.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/IMG_3858.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/IMG_3853.jpg

Jim, my husband took these a few days after we moved to Oregon. I was exhausted and fell asleep on the couch with the dogs


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 12, 2007)

Okay... I finally got some pics of me and Nibbles!





Here he is right this second... lol...











Aww, SHHHH... He's sleeping! ...






And here he is while we were remodeling the house and switching out an old fan... he likes to get in small confined things...






My pride and joy! I love him so much! lol So soft and fluffy!





Oh yea, I forgot this one... This was last year... He likes to bite my nose! lol


----------



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

awwwwwww kitties. so cute.

delphine your kitties have cute names


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 12, 2007)

A few years ago my boyfriend snapped this picture.. I came home one day exhausted from work and fell asleep. Nibbles likes to sit on top of me while I'm sleeping... no matter what position I am sleeping in. Even if I move he will get off me and wait until I am adjusted and then he climbs right back on me. It's very weird. I love it though!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

lmao! awesome picture


----------



## magosienne (Jun 12, 2007)

LMAO !!

your cats are cute Delphine, i really love the first pic.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

i love this thread im glad it was bumped haha


----------



## MissOli (Jun 12, 2007)

nics1972 that is one cute pic!

And OMG MindySue ur white cat is simply amazing...looks like a magical creature not from this dimention..soooo pretty...and I don't even like cats.

here's my lizard called Lunus, he's 8 years old...we two are like best pals!











sorry haven't got good ones with him and me..but might take some later and post them


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love this thread im glad it was bumped haha Me too.. kitties make my heart smile! lol


----------



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

sorry but your lizard grosses me out. LOL.

haha ive never heard my cat be called a magical creature not from this dimension before. cool! thanks


----------



## MissOli (Jun 12, 2007)

hehe np...quite normal..should have seen my mum when we first got him (I can't have animals with fur) she was scared to death..but when u get to know him and see his personality and his feelings it's totally different.

When we watch TV, he sometimes likes to watch too or lay on my mum's chest and look at her or just fall asleep.

ur welcome..he's so pretty!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

im scared of ferrets i dont think i could get very close to that thing..im a scaredy cat.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

lmao theyre so cute, id love to say that i would pet them but id probably be deathly scared of them if they came near me..


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (Jun 12, 2007)

*Unfortunately I don't have pics with mine b/c they seem to love to attack the camera the moment they see it so I have to be sneaky he he.*

Attachment 34014

Attachment 34015

*They are sugar gliders, a boy and a girl. The boy is Gizmo and the girl Bailey (my brother named her). *


----------



## MissOli (Jun 12, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *LivingDeadGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Unfortunately I don't have pics with mine b/c they seem to love to attack the camera the moment they see it so I have to be sneaky he he.*
> Attachment 34014
> 
> Attachment 34015
> ...


----------



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

hmm i wonder why the post i made after your sugar gliders went before it, cause i was talking about them


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmm i wonder why the post i made after your sugar gliders went before it, cause i was talking about them



The post messed up one of the pics. I tried to edit it but it wouldn't work so I deleted it. I didn't realize you replied to it. Sorry!

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lmao theyre so cute, id love to say that i would pet them but id probably be deathly scared of them if they came near me.. *I was scared to hold Gizmo (I got the boy first) at first but for a different reason. He was so tiny he fit in the palm of my hand and my hands are small. I thought I was gonna break him or something.*


----------



## Karren (Jun 13, 2007)

Well these are a few years old... and i had my hair different... I change it a lot.. lol but one is with our Dalmation, Holly, and the other is with our kitty.... Fred...

Holly looks like the dog from hell and I have my eyes shut... lol I need to take new pet photos... but they hate each other.... So I'd probably get torn to shreads....

Love Karren


----------



## MindySue (Jun 13, 2007)

aw hehe


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 13, 2007)

This is my Tiger.






My DD and our dog Molly.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 13, 2007)

aww, cute


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 13, 2007)

this post makes me want my rabbit even more! I was getting one for my birthday in 2 weeks but mum is worried it'd get cold outside since it's winter and it would have to live in the garage, so we'll probably wait til it starts getting warmer. I'd feel bad if it got cold because I was too impatient to wait


----------



## MindySue (Jun 13, 2007)

i heard a sad story about someone leaving their rabbit out and it froze. so sad. blah i duno why i had to remember that.


----------



## Jessiica69 (Jul 30, 2007)

My new kitty Huey.





Please ignore how terrible I look and the bad quality of the pic.

Huey is... 6 and a half weeks old and he has 6 fingers. I will take pics of his paws once he calms down a little


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 30, 2007)

How cute! I love kitties!


----------



## Lia (Jul 30, 2007)

We have a thread only about the pets of everyone from Mut - maybe you should post there


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 30, 2007)

How adorable! I love love kitties!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see his tiny little paws!


----------



## Barbette (Jul 30, 2007)

Aiiiiii so cute and soft fluffy looking





How did you get Huey?


----------



## magosienne (Jul 30, 2007)

awww, what a lovely kitty !!


----------



## Jessiica69 (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Babette Pardoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aiiiiii so cute and soft fluffy looking



How did you get Huey?

Well my cat died last year and my dad said I could get another. And about a month ago my dad came to me and said he had a surprise for me, it's our neighbours cats kitten, she only had 2. This one with a double thumb and another gray one with 1 thumb.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 30, 2007)

merged


----------



## linicolef (Jul 30, 2007)

These are my kiddies! they are both little men..

the shih tzu is named Brokalli (yeah like the vegi )

and the Chi wee wee is named Kouger-- hehe but we call him Kougy!

I have a pitbull girl named Rukkiss, but she is currently vacationing with my

dad in Idaho at his farm!

they are all under 1.5 years old.


----------



## Koobideh (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's my baby ChloÃ©


----------



## magosienne (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww the kittie is a cutie!



My daughter wants a kitten, but I'm allergic to cats.



I had cats as a kid though...darn allergies.



it is possible if you were allergic as a kid you're not anymore or not as much as before. my brother is allergic to cats too, as much as you can be, but he became acustomed to our cat and never had a single reaction, maybe that would do the same for you?

Originally Posted by *Koobideh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i11.tinypic.com/4za67wl.jpg
http://i15.tinypic.com/6bcmm86.jpg

http://i19.tinypic.com/6gwygb6.jpg



Here's my baby ChloÃ©





aww, cute !


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 30, 2007)

I love coming back and looking at this thread!


----------



## Shelley (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a picture of Ember on top of my head.


----------



## justdragmedown (Aug 23, 2007)

ME and cube when he was a baby.

and Me and Princess when she had her ears done






Ill get new pics when I pick my Camera up from CompUsa


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's some updated pics of my Menagerie.....

Biscuit and Fizgig...my kittens






Puffin and I....he's about 30lbs bigger now though...






Lolita and Bebe






Samson and Puffin






Mucifer


----------



## MindySue (Aug 24, 2007)

rockin shoes manders!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 24, 2007)

oooh here's my picture with Willum the super rabbit!






Love him


----------



## bluebear91504 (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww cute pets, I dont have any unless you count stuffed animals, lol haha me too!


----------

